# from reddit



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

thought i'd share!





































http://imgur.com/m5uo3










http://imgur.com/a/TRoAL


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Joe, i hate scrolling sideways.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

3xdad said:


> Joe, i hate scrolling sideways.


you know, so do I, these were not that large on reddit. I hate imgur


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

I think second pic from Holmes on homes .House also had garden hose in bath room


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf...?


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

the coax on the brick is nice


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> wtf...?


So mrs. and 15 of her friends can have their toy party in the living rm and keep everything charged.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> wtf...?


that looks shopped


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Like doogie, almost positive I saw that second pic on Holmes on Homes.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> that looks shopped


Its not , it was on hgtv , mike holmes show. I think they said it was for computers because the home had an office part. All 15 amp mwbc's if i remember right


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Its not , it was on hgtv , mike holmes show. I think they said it was for computers because the home had an office part. All 15 amp mwbc's if i remember right


yep, TV closet thingy i think


----------



## doogie (Feb 16, 2011)

wireman64 said:


> Its not , it was on hgtv , mike holmes show. I think they said it was for computers because the home had an office part. All 15 amp mwbc's if i remember right


It was shady done.They did remove it.See all kinds of hack stuff on HOH


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Make those receptacles instead of switches, and I've worked in that house. Owner wanted almost every single light controlled from multiple switches throughout the house, there were 5-15 switches next to every single freaking door. 

-John


----------

